# BrewKeg 50



## roger mellie (30/5/16)

http://www.williamswarn.com/Shop/BrewKeg50#.V0vIamPKnww

I see a few drawbacks - the main one being the need to mount in a fridge with some form of lifting device.

But a 50L pressurised SS conical for ~ AUD1.1K - looks promising.

RM


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/5/16)

If that comes in under $1200 it would certainly have to come into consideration for many brewers making that step to conical . Be nice to know dimensions and such, I'll have to go over the rest of the info you linked. Looks good.


----------



## dblunn (30/5/16)

Looks like a 50L version of the WW without the glycol chiller and gas. The clarifier dosing accessory looks like it was take straight from the WW. Probably a very well made piece of gear.


----------



## sp0rk (30/5/16)

Looks like Williamswarn have finally made a good, reasonably priced product 
All jokes aside, this actually looks like a good piece of gear
Personally I'd rather a 60L fermentation ability (so 65ish litres total) but this would be a good setup for doubles


----------



## DU99 (30/5/16)

you will need a few of them 50litres of one brew


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/5/16)

Like others they have missed listing the vital stats. Noted (to all manufacturers/retailers) this is something that pisses me off, if I'm going to shop online I want to know if the damn thing is going to fit where I intend to use it. Be that a conical a kettle or mashtun. SIZE MATTERS!

Otherwise I just need to choose which child to sell.

MB

P.S. ok I not really going to sell one of the kids, but they may have to start paying board.


----------



## roger mellie (30/5/16)

I haven't seen one in the flesh - but by the looks of the video I watched it is a 50L keg with a conical section replacing one of the dish ends.

The VPRv and pRV are identical to what is on the 30L WW. The lid is much smaller.

I can bet that the max pressure is 300kPa - given that 220kPa is ~ 3 volumes of CO2 in a 30L fermenter - thats enough pressure for almost any style.

The sediment trap looks bigger volumetrically - and the dump pot in the bottom looks interesting

Dont flame me - but when I last spoke to Ian (about 18 months ago now) he did say that WW were looking at a multi purpose 50L unit but one that would be AIMED not just at the Can of Goo market.

Personally the bulk of these is an issue for me - but for those with a coolroom - look the goods.

RM


----------



## TheWiggman (30/5/16)

Perhaps the sensationalist thread title might be better changed to reflect the brew keg as the content, or are we talking about Kiwi quality in general? For the benefit of future searchers (granted the search function isn't used as often as it should be). 
Interesting concept, seems like they're trying to create a market and am keen to see if they pull it off.


----------



## DU99 (30/5/16)

> The BrewKeg50™ is perfect for all-grain brewers to carbonate, clarify and dispense a brew all in the one vessel


One Unit One Beer


----------



## roger mellie (30/5/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Perhaps the sensationalist thread title might be better changed to reflect the brew keg as the content, or are we talking about Kiwi quality in general? For the benefit of future searchers (granted the search function isn't used as often as it should be).
> Interesting concept, seems like they're trying to create a market and am keen to see if they pull it off.


Indeed you are right

From the battering me and the other Williams Warn Fanboys have received I was a bit gunshy and a little tongue in cheek. Putting Williamswarn anywhere near the title would have started the whole thing off on the wrong foot.

For what it is - the title should be "50L Conical Pressurised Fermenter made in New Zealand - **** Yeah"

RM


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/5/16)

DU99 said:


> One Unit One Beer


If you choose not to bottle or transfer to one of your 14 kegs. 
Then again if you've filled all your bottles and the 14 kegs, you have the option of tappin your latest creation till there's an empty.

Yeah I know, when the bloody hell am I ever going to need 330L of beer on tap all at once? I have issues Yob isn't making it any easier.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Yeah I know, when the bloody hell am I ever going to need 330L of beer on tap all at once?


I thought you where serious there for a minute.......


----------



## TheWiggman (30/5/16)

One unit one beer but that's a keg for you right?


----------



## AJS2154 (30/5/16)

When I read the title of your post I thought I was going to see this:


----------



## Feldon (30/5/16)

^
I think the "Williams Warn Fanboys" might prefer gumboots down back.


----------



## Yob (31/5/16)

Unexciting really, it looks frikkin huge for 50l

For the price that it's going to be door to door, I can get 5 x 50l stainless Aginox 50l fv,s (roughly)

Guess how much sediment I get into the keg after I cold crash without the need for 3 foot of extra parts... And I can fit 2 in an all fridge...

Meh.


----------



## roger mellie (31/5/16)

Yob said:


> Unexciting really, it looks frikkin huge for 50l
> 
> For the price that it's going to be door to door, I can get 5 x 50l stainless Aginox 50l fv,s (roughly)
> 
> ...


Yob

I agree - the segment pot thing in my opinion is not required - I don't use mine anymore - just cold crash and filter. Clearly the cradle is required and yeah - the height looks a bit cumbersome.

I assume that these will be available in the US and Australia eventually so shipping shouldnt be an issue. Looking at that patent diagram these are times directly at the US market.

Do the Aginox 50L kegs have a conical bottom? Do they have a lid that allows you to get in and clean?

Didn't think so - so not really a valid point given that I could buy 20 or so Corny Kegs for that price - that also allow for pressure fermentation - but I wouldn't.

RM


----------



## Yob (31/5/16)

roger mellie said:


> Yob
> 
> Do the Aginox 50L kegs have a conical bottom? No, why does it need one?
> 
> ...


For commercial usage see points below

Not mentioned on website

* Excise licencing required to do so and sell it
** State production licence to do so and sell it
*** Waste management plans.
**** food health and safety requirements.

etc etc..

I'm not bashing the product, or the eventual users (yet) Roger so knock that chip off old boy..

apart from the obvious bling factor, why does it have to have a conical base? as noted above, I don't get shit on transfer so I don't need it for that,

yeast collection? Pfft.. I do OK without a conical..

so it takes up twice the space and doesn't do anything that my Aginox FV's cope with?...


----------



## Brownsworthy (31/5/16)

Keg king kegmentor is only $289 does much the same thing without the conical bottom.


----------



## dicko (31/5/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Perhaps the sensationalist thread title might be better changed to reflect the brew keg as the content, or are we talking about Kiwi quality in general? For the benefit of future searchers (granted the search function isn't used as often as it should be).
> Interesting concept, seems like they're trying to create a market and am keen to see if they pull it off.


You raise very good points Wiggman...Title changed.


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/5/16)

Comparing apples with apples, the price point is on par, the SS Brewtech of around this size goes for around $900, the bewkeg is pressure rated so should be heavier gauge. 
Big misses; no thermowell, and no facility to CIP, as Yob stated it's pretty big around 1.3m tall at a guess, spray ball would have the job done in good time.
Grain to glass in 7 days is the standout.
However the misses would give me pause in handing over the hard earned.
So so close.


----------



## enoch (31/5/16)

Brownsworthy said:


> Keg king kegmentor is only $289 does much the same thing without the conical bottom.


A kegking knock off based on the kegmenter would have to be on the drawing board. $500 target price with dump valve and racking port. Bring it on.


----------



## Brownsworthy (31/5/16)

enoch said:


> A kegking knock off based on the kegmenter would have to be on the drawing board. $500 target price with dump valve and racking port. Bring it on.


For sure that would be sweet as. I was going to get a kegmentor though went with the SS Brewtech 14gal/54l, which was $779, for the dump valve and racking arm though it only holds 5psi.


----------



## roger mellie (31/5/16)

"apart from the obvious bling factor, why does it have to have a conical base?"

For goodness sake Yob everyone on here knows you aren't a real brewer until you have a SS Conical.

RM


----------



## MastersBrewery (1/6/16)

<rant/>
It's been nagging me!
The first thing we tell newbys is clean, clean, sanatise, sanatise, sanatise, temp control, temp control, temp control, temp control, temp control= good beer.

The three brew specific fermenters mentioned throughout this thread all have or have had their issues. 
The kegmenter: no thermowell ( brewhardware.com do a similar 2" tc with thermo) 
SS Brewtech : originally released their kit without thermowell , their gear comes with STANDARD tc fittings so sanitary valves and cip are up to the brewer. 5 psi if your lucky but not intended as a pressure vessel and 2 psi will get the job of transfer done.
BrewKeg 50: no thermowell, no cip, proprietary fittings so no easy upgrade path.

Shortly after SS Brewtech released the brew bucket they resolved the issue of the thermowell. When they released their chronicals with ball valves they quickly realised there were brewers who wanted sanitary fittings, and so they responded.
I bet they make a good few dollars on their tc accessories and why? Because they listened made adjustments and provided quality customer service.
The question is will WW continue down it's path of closed proprietary. I'm not questioning the engineering and inovation. But one tc in the screw in lid would give users the option to add both thermowell and cip, and give WW more accessories to sell.
I know there are users here that speak with the owners of these bussinesses, do them a favour point them to this thread.

</end rant>


----------



## Elz (4/6/16)

Start rant.. People, brewers, get over hating (WW or any other 'new world ' devices). The homebrew population will continue to evolve despite the conservative backbone of some in thisthread. Gotta love change. End rant
Come on the revolution (beer that is). Do what is best for your brewing style. Not what the mainstream dictates.
Cheers Elz


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/6/16)

Elz said:


> Start rant.. People, brewers, get over hating (WW or any other 'new world ' devices). The homebrew population will continue to evolve despite the conservative backbone of some in thisthread. Gotta love change. End rant
> Come on the revolution (beer that is). Do what is best for your brewing style. Not what the mainstream dictates.
> Cheers Elz


If you were in the market for a new car and Ferrari released a black high powered hybrid four door with all the bells and whistles good fuel economy at mid range price but no Stero or airconditioning and no possible way to install either, would you buy it? Would anyone be talking about how fantastic it was. No they be asking how and why Ferrari skipped the basics in what would otherwise be a ground breaking vehicle.
The KK kegermenter and WW brewkeg 50 missed being ground breaking because they missed the basics.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/16)

They are basically glorified shiny fermenters

Sorry, but that is what they are


----------



## Oggie (13/7/16)

The dimensions are on the website, heaps of details.
More akin to a conical than a keg, heavy gauge and looks good value to me.
The video is impressive and designed for ambient temp control, hence no thermowell I guess, if you want a thermowell, buy a hole and stick it in. With all the rants from many that you could build kits better and cheaper than ww, they bring out an affordable option for many more, and you can't put in a thermowell.
I believe they have two more sizes coming out in the next couple of months a 10 litre and 30 litre.
What say someone buys one and provides an informed opinion.
My business partner was in the fox tavern in Auckland where they brew with these and he rated the bear 4.5/5 in his iPhone ap, one of his highest scores given yet. Yeah an extract beer, he didn't know it at the time. He's converted and getting one.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/7/16)

Oggie said:


> The dimensions are on the website, heaps of details.
> More akin to a conical than a keg, heavy gauge and looks good value to me.
> The video is impressive and designed for ambient temp control, hence no thermowell I guess, if you want a thermowell, buy a hole and stick it in. With all the rants from many that you could build kits better and cheaper than ww, they bring out an affordable option for many more, and you can't put in a thermowell.
> I believe they have two more sizes coming out in the next couple of months a 10 litre and 30 litre.
> ...


sorry but at this point no one has had the chance to buy one let alone mod one as they are yet to be made avaliable for purchase on the website.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/7/16)

Was half asleep last night so missed a few things. The dimensions have now atlast been posted, likely a result of this thread. Yes I can put a thermowel in, into a $20 plastic bucket, a $200 olive oil drum or any other vessel I choose to use for brewing or fermenting. When I purchase a $1000 piece of equipment specifically designed to do a job, I shouldn't need to start drilling holes in it. Please go find me a conical at this price point that doesnt has a thermowel preinstalled. As stated in my previous post WW have yet to make these avaliable on their site, maybe, hopefully that delay is due to adding some of the features pointed out in this thread.


----------



## sp0rk (14/7/16)

Oggie said:


> The dimensions are on the website, heaps of details.
> More akin to a conical than a keg, heavy gauge and looks good value to me.
> The video is impressive and designed for ambient temp control, hence no thermowell I guess, if you want a thermowell, buy a hole and stick it in. With all the rants from many that you could build kits better and cheaper than ww, they bring out an affordable option for many more, and you can't put in a thermowell.
> I believe they have two more sizes coming out in the next couple of months a 10 litre and 30 litre.
> ...


Ian, is that you?


----------

